# Early B-Day Present to myself ;)



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2013)

A dinner by David Chang, Roy Choi, and Wolfgang Puck


----------



## Seth (Jun 19, 2013)

Barolo - good choice, one of my favorites. Great pics and looks like a great experience.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks freakin awesome!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice Jon, I've said it before and I'll say it again, you and Sara are good eaters!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2013)

if it were a sport, we'd be the all-star team


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 19, 2013)

I am in awe, envious, and happy for you. I cannot say everything looked good, but it looked beautiful. Then again, I don't have your refined taste so that would be a waste on me!


----------



## markenki (Jun 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Lucky you. How was it?


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2013)

very solid... not everything tied together as well as we had hoped, but each dish was great


----------



## eaglerock (Jun 19, 2013)

Amazing. Thank you for sharing


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 19, 2013)

That looks really nice, hope you had a lot of fun. So, did you have the Barolo instead of the wines listed on the menu? I was surprised about the pairing of the lobster dish with a burgundy, curious how that worked... Thanks for posting, these days I have to live vicqriously through your and others' experiences...

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2013)

I recently was gifted 3 very nice bottles of italian wine, and as Sara doesnt really drink, i have to find times to drink these things... it seemed like a good occasion, and since i was going to drive at the end of the night, the wine paring seemed to be a bit of overkill... i drank 1/2 the bottle and sent 1/2 back to the kitchen.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 19, 2013)

Now that was cool. Hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## JBroida (Jun 19, 2013)

yeah... as a general rule, i always try to bring something for people in the kitchen where i know guys that work there


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 20, 2013)

I follow Wolfgang on Instagram and saw the pics already! Jealous!


----------

